# Freedom in Christ



## Ronnie T (Mar 1, 2011)

In your own personal words, what is the freedom in Christ that we all so often talk about?

What does it mean in our/your personal life?
How does it make  your Christianity different from Judaism?


----------



## StriperAddict (Mar 1, 2011)

It's not just leaving out the law and the old traditions of Judiasm, because in some cases those traditions make for a cultural experience that is neither right nor wrong.  No, I'm not suggesting we in Christ set up the animal sacrifices again, but some things that are culturally distinct were the things that the Apostle Paul would use to reach his audience.

A free believer in the Lord is one mature enough to consider when his freedom is a stumbling block to another believer, and when it isn't.

It has nothing to do with going back into "the world", or it's systems of evil.

Posts of late seem to show such a fear of that.  I wonder if we aren't going backwards with the abundant life Christ intends .

Are there extremes? Yes, and some of them push people away, but they are on BOTH sides of the "legalism" coin to be sure.  What blesses me in the Lord may not bless another, and what offends me from another (my immaturity) may be to them a means of life from the dead, if God is truely speaking to them.

The box I put Jesus in He will stay, to my loss.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Mar 1, 2011)

Notice that when the Israelites were in slavery in egypt that they made bricks. Not ditch diggers, farm workers, etc, but only bricks. Bricks are man made, just like those used in the tower of Babel. Religion is a form of slavery. Saying do and do. They bind you up with burdens that you can't bear. We are set free from "having to do" and rest from our work of building, where we tear down our man made temples in baptism into Jesus's death and are raised a new, where God is the builder, or you can say potter and we are the clay.


----------



## formula1 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re:*

I read this before I left work and thought about it on the way home.  But you challenged me to say it in my own words.

Freedom in Christ is to me the removal of the chains of sin and death. Christ died so that I would not be a slave to sin any longer, i.e. what sin has been in me I am totally free from. Clean again is the word I would use inasmuch as I am willing to believe that truth by the Spirit. And free from the fear of death because of His gift of grace and eternal life. Oh sure, I might physically die and I might fail in the flesh man, but Christ Jesus has completed the work and provided the guarantee of a full Hope in Him through His Spirit. I have an advocate to fight this fight of life in Christ against the wiles of Satan. God has become my friend and made me His son. He not only has my back, but all I am. What is more freeing than that!!!

Different from Judaism?  Do you want to be bound to law and rules and a religious system of man? Or do you want the power of the Spirit of God in your heart changing you day by day from the inside out.  That is my best contrast I can think of!


----------



## gordon 2 (Mar 1, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> In your own personal words, what is the freedom in Christ that we all so often talk about?
> 
> What does it mean in our/your personal life?
> How does it make  your Christianity different from Judaism?




( I was not aware that it is so often talked about) but....
I have a homeland and I don't have to worry about loosing it, because in my homeland there are no thorns in my side.


----------



## StriperAddict (Mar 1, 2011)

formula1 said:


> I read this before I left work and thought about it on the way home. But you challenged me to say it in my own words.
> 
> Freedom in Christ is to me the removal of the chains of sin and death. Christ died so that I would not be a slave to sin any longer, i.e. what sin has been in me I am totally free from. Clean again is the word I would use inasmuch as I am willing to believe that truth by the Spirit. And free from the fear of death because of His gift of grace and eternal life. Oh sure, I might physically die and I might fail in the flesh man, but Christ Jesus has completed the work and provided the guarantee of a full Hope in Him through His Spirit. I have an advocate to fight this fight of life in Christ against the wiles of Satan. God has become my friend and made me His son. He not only has my back, but all I am. What is more freeing than that!!!
> 
> Different from Judaism? Do you want to be bound to law and rules and a religious system of man? Or do you want the power of the Spirit of God in your heart changing you day by day from the inside out. That is my best contrast I can think of!


 
Lately I've been trying to get into words what's on my mind and I'm sure to many folks I'm stumbling badly.  This post is a breath of holy fresh air that we'd all do well to take to heart.  Thanks for sharing it, brother.  Very well said.


----------



## Ronnie T (Mar 1, 2011)

I so often misuse this term.  Freedom in Christ.
Actually, most often, the scriptures say that Christ has set us free.

And biblically, here's what Christ has set us free from: Christ has set us free from the uncontrollable urge we use to have.  No longer does Satan have a dominating effect on us.  We've been freed from that which plaques natural man.
"Free in Christ" says that I can now look Satan in the face and say, 

"NO.  No more.  You do not control my life."  
"My Lord and Savior has freed me from you."
"I can stand up to you now Satan, because Christ stands up with me".


*One example.  This is exciting, powerful stuff.  I get excited everytime I'm reminded of our being released from Satan's grip.
I did not include all the scripture but I hope you see enough here.

Romans 6.  (Freed by Christ)

1 What shall we say, then? Shall we go on sinning so that grace may increase? 2 By no means! We are those who have died to sin; how can we live in it any longer?........................
6 For we know that our old self was crucified with him so that the body ruled by sin might be done away with, that we should no longer be slaves to sin— 7 because anyone who has died has been set free from sin. ..........................
12 Therefore do not let sin reign in your mortal body so that you obey its evil desires...................
14 For sin shall no longer be your master, because you are not under the law, but under grace...............
17 But thanks be to God that, though you used to be slaves to sin, you have come to obey from your heart the pattern of teaching that has now claimed your allegiance. 18 You have been set free from sin and have become slaves to righteousness. 

This same can be found in many areas of the Gospel.
I'm glad to be a free man.


----------



## Lowjack (Mar 1, 2011)

"Now the Lord is the Spirit, and where the Spirit of the Lord is, there is freedom".
II Corinthiaans 3;17


----------



## gordon 2 (Mar 2, 2011)

Since it is now time to back up with scripture, the scripture I was thinking of when I made my reply was not, interestingly, from the New Testament, but rather from the Old.

How is freedom in Christ different from Judaism?

a. The jews are not free. Why?

b. They fear captivity and must wonder? Why?

c. They have no homeland, even in Isreal they fear. Why?

Judges: Chapter 2
2And you shall make no covenat with the inhabitants of this land; but you shall break down their alters. But you have not obeyed My voice. Why have you done this?

3So now I say, I will not drive them out from before you; but they shall be as thorns in your sides, and their gods shall be a snare to you.

4. When the Angel of the Lord spoke these words to all the Israelites, the people lifted up their voice and wept.

Now my freedom in Christ is the Kingdom. Why?
Because Christ on the way to the cross took with him the  crown of thorns, he took upon himself all sin and testing, and by this and the cross and the ressurection I am spiritually born again and into a Kingdom where the thorns and the snares have been carried away. I am left to labour the earth with hope for the purposes designed by God.

The christian's patience and fearlessness comes for the peace in his heart. For this peace deciples are free. There are no more alters or snares to hagger them.

And all the above means this:  Romans 6:18 You have been set free from sin and have become slaves to righteousness. Ah Ronnie T.  And this Lowjack. Now the Lord is the Spirit, and where the Spirit of the Lord is, there is freedom".
II Corinthiaans 3;17 

Where do you think the idea that the individual had rights and freedom greater than the state comes from? Why do americans have a penchant to individual swager and in turn a fierce patriotism?


----------



## formula1 (Mar 2, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> 18 You have been set free from sin and have become slaves to righteousness.



One of the scriptures I was thinking of when I wrote my response, but I stayed true to your request of 'in your own words'.  Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Ronnie T (Mar 2, 2011)

formula1 said:


> One of the scriptures I was thinking of when I wrote my response, but I stayed true to your request of 'in your own words'.  Thanks for posting it.



You know, I actually expected somebody to say that freedom in Christ gave them free will in all regards.  I often hear that.

Your response, in your own words, without use of the Bible, was totally on target.  I wouldn't mind hearing more from you on the subject.
Thanks.


----------



## StriperAddict (Mar 2, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> You know, I actually expected somebody to say that freedom in Christ gave them free will in all regards. I often hear that.


 
Likewise.  I hope no one took me for going in that direction lately. 
(But if I need a future disclaimer, I'll try to incorporate one! )

Another way I look at freedom in Christ is to consider the meaning of the hidden life...  "for you have died and you're life is hid with Christ in God".  Many people who consider what they would do if they had only months and days left to live talk about all the things they would now do with that time left, from travel, to seeing loved ones, etc.  I remember Billy Graham answering the question, saying something like he didn't have to make any changes because he believed he was living in the will of God now.  
That's the real issue at hand, and something to grasp if a believer is not 'there' yet. B/c in doing the will of God as it is revealed to you daily by prayer, the word, wise counsel, is the best freedom you'll ever have. And the hidden life in Christ, walking as if dead and yet alive, has the providence of heaven's resources to go with you and meet you at every corner.  What exciting freedom, indeed!


----------



## formula1 (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re:*

More on Freedom:

This freedom that we enjoy is one in which God invited us to share in His righteousness through the redemptive work of Christ Jesus' death, burial, and resurrection.  Our Father is not expecting our righteousness to do anything for Him or to serve Him. His plan is He can now utilize many vessels in right standing with Him through the power of the Cross by His deposit of the grace extended to us, to do His bidding in the earth. By belief in Christ, our adoption as sons is confirmed and our qualification is satisfied.  And what is belief but repentance (change your path), be baptised, and receive the promised Holy Spirit.

John 15 is an awesome explanation of where we 'free' believers fit into the plan of God.

John 15:5
I am the vine; you are the branches. Whoever abides in me and I in him, he it is that bears much fruit, for apart from me you can do nothing.

The vine cannot connect to the fruit as He is no longer with us. But the Holy Spirit is connected to the vine!

The branch connected to the fruit has no source. We can do nothing!

The vine connected to the branch only, bears no fruit. Sounds kinda like the dead/lukewarm church to me!

Jesus designed each one of us in right relationship with Him to carry His nutrients given by the Holy Spirit to the fruit. In this way, we bear much fruit, not because we have or do anything, but because God designed life to flow from Him through the branch and ultimately to the fruit. We do His bidding, we become His messenger of life, we make disciples, we teach all that Jesus teaches us.

Now check this out:
John 15:3 Already you are clean because of the word that I have spoken to you. 

Did you hear that? Do you understand the freedom felt in being clean? Do you understand how you are clean? Wow, this is true freedom. The Word has made you clean. He has given you His Spirit as a witness.

2 Corinthians 3:17
Now the Lord is the Spirit, and where the Spirit of the Lord is, there is freedom.

I don't know about you, but I don't mind the role of a branch for our God, who would care enough to clean me up and set me free from sin and death, for the purpose of delivering His message to whosoever will hear it. I hope you will desire this as well.

Galatians 5:1
For freedom Christ has set us free; stand firm therefore, and do not submit again to a yoke of slavery.

For freedom of all (the Fruit), His freedom, let us become as branches and slaves to the Vine. Let us give the whole world Jesus!

This is, in fact why we have been set free if indeed we belong to Christ! God bless you all!

Disclaimer: I am not a scholar or a theologian, but I believe this to be Biblically sound. More so, it bears witness to my spirit.


----------



## Ronnie T (Mar 2, 2011)

StriperAddict said:


> Likewise.  I hope no one took me for going in that direction lately.
> (But if I need a future disclaimer, I'll try to incorporate one! )
> 
> Another way I look at freedom in Christ is to consider the meaning of the hidden life...  "for you have died and you're life is hid with Christ in God".  Many people who consider what they would do if they had only months and days left to live talk about all the things they would now do with that time left, from travel, to seeing loved ones, etc.  I remember Billy Graham answering the question, saying something like he didn't have to make any changes because he believed he was living in the will of God now.
> That's the real issue at hand, and something to grasp if a believer is not 'there' yet. B/c in doing the will of God as it is revealed to you daily by prayer, the word, wise counsel, is the best freedom you'll ever have. And the hidden life in Christ, walking as if dead and yet alive, has the providence of heaven's resources to go with you and meet you at every corner.  What exciting freedom, indeed!



Right on.  Lots of people believe you and I live miserable lives.  Always tormented by our fear of God.  But nothing could be further from the truth could it.
You're right.  Exciting freedom.


----------



## Ronnie T (Mar 2, 2011)

formula1 said:


> More on Freedom:
> 
> This freedom that we enjoy is one in which God invited us to share in His righteousness through the redemptive work of Christ Jesus' death, burial, and resurrection.  Our Father is not expecting our righteousness to do anything for Him or to serve Him. His plan is He can now utilize many vessels in right standing with Him through the power of the Cross by His deposit of the grace extended to us, to do His bidding in the earth. By belief in Christ, our adoption as sons is confirmed and our qualification is satisfied.  And what is belief but repentance (change your path), be baptised, and receive the promised Holy Spirit.
> 
> ...



Thought provoking words from a man unchained by Christ.
"If God be for us, who can be against us?"


----------



## formula1 (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re:*



Ronnie T said:


> Thought provoking words from a man unchained by Christ.
> "If God be for us, who can be against us?"



Yes, indeed, God is so for us! And even though I am unchained, as are you, I still fight this mind and the flesh.  The evil one still wants me to bring those chains back.  This is why 'being transformed by the renewing of your mind' and 'abiding in Him' is so paramont to freedom in Christ.  It must be renewed by a daily walk with Him.


----------



## gordon 2 (Mar 3, 2011)

formula1 said:


> Yes, indeed, God is so for us! And even though I am unchained, as are you, I still fight this mind and the flesh.  The evil one still wants me to bring those chains back.  This is why 'being transformed by the renewing of your mind' and 'abiding in Him' is so paramont to freedom in Christ.  It must be renewed by a daily walk with Him.



It is generally regarded that in society when it individuals are young, man's predatory or competitive instinstics are at play for many reasons. Some include security (economic and social) and competeing for an appropreate mate.

As we get older and these needs are to some degree met ( they are what they are going to be) along with our physical and mental detoriation we have to leave the head of the pack and go to the middle and eventually to the back. When we do this we devine in the wolf, the sheeps nature. The security, the wisdom and the weath we have gained we can "share it" with our pact.

Some cultures do purposely promote the warrior or predator mentality to their youth and promote spiritual wisdom and pastoral calm to the senior members.

In making your declarations of what it means to be christians are you making a case to fit your stations in the "world" as sinners, as predators, regardless of the God's will to make the lions sit with the lambs? 

Does scripture teach us to accept our fate in a sinful world or does it inspire us to justice and peace and from them freedom? If these indeed are the callings which are visited on the saints is scripture enough??

We should be careful I believe that the revelations we deem sufficient are not our hidden chains to the world.


----------



## formula1 (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re:*



gordon 2 said:


> It is generally regarded that in society when it individuals are young, man's predatory or competitive instinstics are at play for many reasons. Some include security (economic and social) and competeing for an appropreate mate.
> 
> As we get older and these needs are to some degree met ( they are what they are going to be) along with our physical and mental detoriation we have to leave the head of the pack and go to the middle and eventually to the back. When we do this we devine in the wolf, the sheeps nature. The security, the wisdom and the weath we have gained we can "share it" with our pact.
> 
> ...



First, I am not speaking of the natural life of man in society, not cultures, nor mans response's to them or influences by them, except to say that sometines we lose site of our freedom in Christ (the removal of our spiritual chains) when we are influenced by the world. By the world, I mean anything contrary to the plan of Christ.

I make no declarations on my own of what it means to be a Christian. It is clearly defined in scripture. If you need some passages, John 3:1-21, Romans 10:8-13, Acts 2:37-39 should get you started. God's will is that all men should be saved, and He wll take care of 'making the lions sit with the lambs' in due season.  This phrase speaks of the coming kingdom of God, though we have a deposit of this Kingdom by His Spirit.

Scripture teaches us to be born again, to renew our minds, to teach ourselves to have the mind of Christ, to Love one another. In short, scripture teaches us to follow the example of Christ and live for Him, making disciples of Christ in all nations.

I have no hidden chains, as I am free in Christ Jesus, provided that my walk is governed by the Spirit of Christ in me.

Sometimes we just think too much. We really should just live for Jesus Christ, follow Him, and accept His gift of freedom.

God Bless!


----------

